# Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?



## HanFred (6. Mai 2006)

*Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*

hi
ja, richtig gelesen, ich möchte gerne bei filmen mit 2,35:1 aspect ratio schwarze balken hinzufügen, so dass ich eine 1.85:1 auflösung bekomme.
ist das möglich ohne allzuviel aufwand? wegschneiden ist ja glaube ich nicht sehr schwer...
habe wenig erfahrung in videobearbeitung und google findet auch nicht das, was ich will... ausser auf JPEGs bezogen, ich hätte es gerne für DiVX, XViD und co.


----------



## Dumbi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*

Nur um das richtig zu verstehen: Im Grunde genommen möchtest du einfach einen Film mit 2,35:1 AR (Kinoformat afaik) auf 16:9 (entspricht ungefähr 1.85:1 AR) bringen, damit er auf normalen TV-Geräten nicht verzerrt dargestellt wird. Stimmt das soweit?


----------



## vinc (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*

Also ein einfaches wegschneiden geht mit VirtualDub bzw einer der Mods davon (hängt von der Input-File ab)

Sobald du das Video importiert hast kannst du unter Filter / cropping die Balken beliebig einstellen.


----------



## Dumbi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*



			
				vinc am 06.05.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein einfaches wegschneiden geht mit VirtualDub bzw einer der Mods davon (hängt von der Input-File ab)
> 
> Sobald du das Video importiert hast kannst du unter Filter / cropping die Balken beliebig einstellen.


Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben  :>

Ich habe hier ein Bildchen gemacht:
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/5909/unbenannt9ic.jpg

 Einfach auf "cropping" klicken und das Bild ins richtige Verhältnis bringen.
Nachteil: Nicht alle wichtigen Videoformate werden unterstützt, sodass man das Video unter Umständen konvertieren muss.


----------



## HanFred (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*



			
				Dumbi am 06.05.2006 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um das richtig zu verstehen: Im Grunde genommen möchtest du einfach einen Film mit 2,35:1 AR (Kinoformat afaik) auf 16:9 (entspricht ungefähr 1.85:1 AR) bringen, damit er auf normalen TV-Geräten nicht verzerrt dargestellt wird. Stimmt das soweit?


jawohl, ganz genau.
ich frage mich, ob ein kompletter reencode wirklich nötig ist, da ich ja nur die balken hinzufügen will.
wenn ich einen film brenne, läuft er problemlos mit korrektem seitenverhältnis über den DVD player. jetzt habe ich eine LAN-verbindung zwischen TV und PC, worüber ich filme streamen kann und genau da kann ich die TV-auflösung nicht verstellen. frag nicht warum, ich weiss es auch nicht. ich kann nur entweder die native auflösung anzeigen lassen (sauklein meistens auf einem HD panel  ) oder eben strecken auf bildschirmgrösse, was bei cinemascope-auflösung doch arg verzerrt aussieht.


----------



## vinc (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2006 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich, ob ein kompletter reencode wirklich nötig ist, da ich ja nur die balken hinzufügen will.



Kannst Direct Stream Copy auswählen.. Dann müsste es schneller/ohne reencoding gehen.


----------



## HanFred (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*

danke. nach wie vor hab ich grosse mühe mit VDub.
und natürlich will ich nicht 1.85:1 sondern 1.78:1.
ich hab's jetzt in die umgekehrte richtung geschafft, wegschneiden kann ich. hinzufügen ging aber eben nicht über crop.


----------



## vinc (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Schwarze Balken in Video einfügen?*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> danke. nach wie vor hab ich grosse mühe mit VDub.
> und natürlich will ich nicht 1.85:1 sondern 1.78:1.
> ich hab's jetzt in die umgekehrte richtung geschafft, wegschneiden kann ich. hinzufügen ging aber eben nicht über crop.



Ich versteh nicht ganz was du mit hinzufügen meinst.
Du willst anstatt den schwarzen Balken wegschneiden, noch mehr hinzufügen?
Dann müsstest du einfach vom X-Offset was schneiden...


----------

